# chicago for lunch



## trainfan (Feb 24, 2008)

Will be in Chicago Friday around lunch time and have a few hours to kill while waiting for the SW Chief , dose anyone

have a good recomendation of a place to eat lunch close to Union Station that would be a real taste of Chicago type

dinning?

Thanks

Trainfan


----------



## gswager (Feb 24, 2008)

Giordino's! It's located few blocks away from the Union station. Last year, the first annual Amtrak Unlimited gathering went there and we had a blast!

Also, Chicago is famous for hot dog. There's one located on the food court in the union station.


----------



## GregL (Feb 24, 2008)

Another place is Elephant & Castle, about 4-5 blocks east at 111 W. Adams. It's an English pub type restaurant/bar, great sandwiches and cold beer.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Feb 25, 2008)

Lou Mitchell's just across from CUS on Jackson St. It may not be a taste of "Chicago" but you get a ton of food and it's like a truckstop type atmosphere where the decor etc hasn't changed in years. I have gone there twice, gotten a ton of food and really liked the place. Its just plain ol' good Americana Food!


----------



## trainfan (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info! now I have a tough choice to make!!!

Trainfan


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

rail rookie said:


> Lou Mitchell's just across from CUS on Jackson St. It may not be a taste of "Chicago" but you get a ton of food and it's like a truckstop type atmosphere where the decor etc hasn't changed in years. I have gone there twice, gotten a ton of food and really liked the place. Its just plain ol' good Americana Food!


It's my first stop after getting off of #58 Al. It's a shame that downtown pedestrian traffic doesn't support it being open past 3 p.m.


----------



## mercedeslove (Feb 25, 2008)

if you are willing to walk. Billy Goats on lower Michigan ave. awesome. I love it. if not the above places rock just as much.


----------



## DaveKCMO (Feb 27, 2008)

custom house on printers row is near the station (dearborn?). all three meals rock and it's in a chic setting. i never eat pizza when i go to chicago... so many other options!


----------



## trainfan (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the CHIC SETTING but my wife probably wouldnt appreciate it !!!

Trainfan


----------



## socalsteve (Mar 18, 2008)

mercedeslove said:


> if you are willing to walk. Billy Goats on lower Michigan ave. awesome. I love it. if not the above places rock just as much.


We will have a few hours in Chicago this summer on our way to Pittsburgh and I want to go to the Billy Goat. How far away is it from the station?


----------

